# MK4 standalone, drive by cable conversion



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

So it seems if I want to go Lugtronic on my MK4 VRT I need to convert to DBC. What about the other way around, does converting to DBC require going standalone? I would like to do the DBC conversion first, but am not sure if I can run it on a chip tune (c2 630).

I see 034 makes a conversion kit for the R32, is it possible to make this work on a 12V, or do I have to go with MK3 parts? Anyone done this conversion?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

you will need to do the DBC conversion at the same time as the standalone. the R32 uses a different throttle body. you will need to get the vr6 throttle body.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

So DBC will not work with a chip tune?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

No


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

this would make things too complicated for me seeing as you can't pass emissions with standalone and then not being able to swap to a chip just for emissions


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, it kinda sucks. Going Lugtronic is what I really want to do, but it's expensive enough as it is without having to shell out another $500 or so to do a DBC swap. I'm having some TPS issues right now and was hoping I could just get a MK3 DBC throttle body and do the conversion while still on my chip tune, but oh well. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

R32Smoker said:


> Yeah, it kinda sucks. Going Lugtronic is what I really want to do, but it's expensive enough as it is without having to shell out another $500 or so to do a DBC swap. I'm having some TPS issues right now and was hoping I could just get a MK3 DBC throttle body and do the conversion while still on my chip tune, but oh well.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I wanted to do that too. I was going to shoot kevin an email soon but thats a little much for me now that I know this. Good luck man


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

I converted my Jetta to DBC for standalone. The 034 kit is too expensive IMO.

All 99.5 MK4 2.0s were DBC so I purchased a pedal cluster & throttle cable from someone parting one out. The DBC pedal cluster bolted right into the same spot as the DBW, then just remove the grommet for the cable. I used this in conjunction with an ODB1 VR6 TB. All of it cost me about $100.

FYI both manual and autos use the same pedal cluster (clutch is separate bracket) but the throttle cables are different (autos have the downshift switch).


----------

